# Half life of dnp?



## aLadNamedAsh (May 23, 2015)

just wondering if anybody had any info on the half life of crystal dnp?

i normally take my dose in the morning as I find this helps with the night sweats.

so ive got 5 days left and yesterday I took 500mg around 8am and ive missed the dose today but will be taking it as soon as im home. But today I feel amazing,no tiredness and sweating has reduced dramatically. I always thought it took days to get out of my system?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> just wondering if anybody had any info on the half life of crystal dnp?
> 
> i normally take my dose in the morning as I find this helps with the night sweats.
> 
> so ive got 5 days left and yesterday I took 500mg around 8am and ive missed the dose today but will be taking it as soon as im home. But today I feel amazing,no tiredness and sweating has reduced dramatically. I always thought it took days to get out of my system?


I believe the hald life is 36hrs so bare that in mind. Not a drug to be fcked with mate so be careful.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

1.5 days...

The side effects will wear off pretty quickly once you stop taking it but it will still be in your system for a good while after last dose. (dose and length of cycle dependent).


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Chelsea said:


> I believe the hald life is 36hrs so bare that in mind. Not a drug to be fcked with mate so be careful.


Aye I concur 36hrs is correct brethren


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

If you dont know the half life......... this means you know f**k all about DNP and should not be touching it until you research it properly

But.... its 36 hrs


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

You should not be messing around with DNP if this is the extent of your knowledge on the substance... just my two cents.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

its not straight away u notice it u moron

keep at 500mg nice one !! :thumb:


----------



## aLadNamedAsh (May 23, 2015)

Don't see why this threads getting bashed but after having a buildup of dnp in my system at the time and was feeling the effects of the drug once I had stopped the effects dropped drastically fast. I had an amazing sleep that night as there was no wet sheets and my sleep was deep. By researching the half life to be 36 hours this shouldn't have occurred. I had never had this whilst running dnp and wanted to see if anybody had a similar experince?


----------



## VinnyG (Apr 1, 2015)

There's no conclusion on DNP HalfLife, poisons are cumulative, but the peak seems to be 8-10h after the dose...


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

I always recommend 48 hours between dose changes and taper up very slowly. DNP is great when you get it right but deadly if you get it wrong.


----------

